
We built a website to provide kids with basic necessities - nslo
https://storylink.io
======
nslo
Hi guys, we are a small team from Europe and we built a website where
underprivileged families can share their stories and needs. Anyone can
directly fund their needs and we order the products from online stores so they
get delivered to families' homes. For many of the families this is the only
way to get fresh groceries which is usually the biggest challenge. People can
also fund their christmas wishes. To prevent scams everything is transparent
and families are submitted by our charity partner which is very respected in
our country. We would appreciate any feedback. All best, Nasti

------
williams12
I think the idea is great because fresh groceries really are the problem since
charities usually provide only things such as flour, oil, sugar and stuff.
Urban poverty is unfortunately still a big "shame" so the drawings are pretty
cool solution for how not to expose families.

------
whatnotests
Hey it looks like some "kids" are in their 30s. eg: "Maja, 34"

What's going on there?

~~~
nslo
It depends on who is telling the story. So in that case this is their mother.

